# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #17: Our New Manufacturing Plan

## Eddie

*Project Update #17: Our New Manufacturing Plan...*Posted by Rinnovated Design ♥ Like

*Hey Backers,*We’ve decided to change the original manufacturing plan a little bit! Instead of using a CNC router we are going to use a laser cutter. Our laser cutter is more reliable and much faster at cutting acrylic (the material we are going to be making the Peachy Printers out of) than a CNC router. We are confident our laser cutter will allow us to keep up with production demands now and in the future.
To hear more about our choice to use a laser cutter and to see it in action, check out the video below:




The combination of having a code-based product design and using a laser cutter provides us with an extremely flexible manufacturing process that allows us to test and implement adaptations to the product very quickly. This manufacturing process is very congruent with the values and ethics at Peachy. You’ll be able to manipulate the code that describes the Peachy’s hardware and send it to us as feedback, or as a suggestion towards the official product. You’ll also be able to put these changes into testing yourself by printing your own parts!  We want to let people join a community in which we create something great together, and using a flexible manufacturing plan is very valuable to achieving that goal.
Thanks,
The Peachy Printer Team.

----------


## Rainday21

I would think that the Laser would have been the obvious choice from the get go.  It just seems so much more practical, and I would think it would be a lot more precise.  Glad to see these guys making improvements on almost a daily basis.

----------

